# any ideas any1?stomach problems



## andymc88 (Aug 18, 2011)

been tested for celiac disease, crohns disease, Ulcerative Colitis,ibd got told my be lactose intolerant so stopped drinking milk nothing happened ive had colonoscopy showed nothing and no further diagnois off doc any help with what might be causing irregular bowel habits would be great, reasons being really stopping me get on in life and training+dieting a struggle


----------



## Random181 (Oct 4, 2009)

Bloody hell mate, sorry to hear about this, hope it gets sorted soon. Have you been tested for enzyme deficiencies? or stomach acid production?


----------



## packard (Oct 2, 2007)

What irregular bowel habits are u having also what are ur symptoms


----------



## andymc88 (Aug 18, 2011)

not been checked for enzyme deficiencies so might ask when i next go but stomach acid isnt a problem as such as heart burn or anything im wondering if it has a link to my accutane course 3/4years ago since then ive never been the same plus before i took it a could anything and not gain bad weight after course lost 4stone in 3month so doc done a hormone test and my test is low as hell (never used any kinda ph aas only tribulus after lost of weight to see if it would make a differnce)


----------



## andymc88 (Aug 18, 2011)

constipated one minute seems like i wana go but cant then next its like turning a tap on


----------



## packard (Oct 2, 2007)

Have u had a gastroscopy to check for h phlori also do u notice this with fruits as lactose and fructose malabsorbtion can go hand in hand a simple hydrogen breath test is gold standard test for these have u any abnormal blood results


----------



## andymc88 (Aug 18, 2011)

tbh a dont eat much fruit if any because a used to and cut it out because of the acid it used to cause me but then stopped it a was fine. then now its almost everything and anything. im sure ive had the h plori test checked more than once ive also had the C dif (the bug in hospitals) check and all came back normal.

my normal diet is chicken,whey/casein,lean beef steak,turkey, for carbs ive tried to change them a used to have white brown rice or white brown bread but now i try and half white tortillas or whole meal,pasta and white/brown rice

i dont no if my problems have to do with the accutane course ive done before or linked to my hormone levels


----------



## Mr White (Feb 8, 2009)

My ex had an ucerative colitis, she could only eat boiled meat and veg's. Worked well for her as she was very skinny and attractive size 6 

Sometimes she had a 'fvck' it' attitude when she was eating fried and junk food, which didn't always end well for her as she had to be rushed to the hospital a few times.

She had it at least for 7 years, A few weeks ago I've bumped into her on a high street after not seeing her for almost 2 years, BOOM she's size 12-14 now, apparently she got better, wanted to take me out for a pizza (which was her favourite 'banned' food while ill)


----------



## andymc88 (Aug 18, 2011)

I've had the screening for that and still no joy, I'm going to cut my shakes to see what happens


----------



## Mighty Sparrow (Apr 10, 2011)

Try a wheat and gluten free diet. I was tested for coeliac disease and was negative but it turns out I am wheat and gluten intollerant, which is slightly different. Try a no gluten diet for two weeks and see how you get on.


----------



## andymc88 (Aug 18, 2011)

I was going to try that but when I looked for the diets it was hard to find a example, could you post any links ir an example up please


----------



## Mighty Sparrow (Apr 10, 2011)

Its not a diet as such, just avoid foods containing wheat and gluten. this site is great and has just about all the info you could need

http://www.coeliac.org.uk/gluten-free-diet-lifestyle/the-gluten-free-diet


----------



## andymc88 (Aug 18, 2011)

Cheers I'll have a look


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

I've had similar problems (and the awful invasive procedures) and found that the Palaeolithic diet has been the best thing for me. It's a diet based on the food that humans used to eat before agriculture so therefore no grains or dairy. The theory is that agriculture has led to people eating foods that we are not designed to eat e.g. grains. There's a really good book about by Robb Wolf:

http://www.amazon.com/Paleo-Solution-Original-Human-Diet/dp/0982565844

I found this book so incredibly helpful and informative and easy to read and it explains what we are and what we aren't designed to eat and why.


----------



## Glassback (Jun 18, 2010)

I had pains when I didnt drink enough water with creatine... but it sounds like you have more pain than that produces, but I thought I would mention in.


----------



## andymc88 (Aug 18, 2011)

Thanks katy ill look into that, Is Palaeolithic diet another name for the caveman diet?


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

andymc88 said:


> Thanks katy ill look into that, Is Palaeolithic diet another name for the caveman diet?


Yes it is. I've found that when I've been able to stick to it I've noticed a massive improvement, not only with my tummy and pains but in my general mood and energy. And then if I fall off the wagon I instantly feel unwell...lethargic with tummy cramps and the rest.

Another thing that you might want to look into is 'leaky gut syndrome' which is something that is explained in the Robb Wolf book although he doesn't refer to it as that. It's bascially where large molecules pass through the intestinal lining when they shouldn't...due to a weakening of tth intenstinal walls. This can cause an autoimmune response e.g. inflammation. There are a number of things that cause this increased permiability including alcohol, caffeine and high amounts of carbs. This link might help:

http://www.ei-resource.org/illness-information/environmental-illnesses/leaky-gut-syndrome-%28lgs%29/

I'm not sure how reputable it is though.


----------



## andymc88 (Aug 18, 2011)

I think I might try the palaeolithic diet but I've tried keto an found my symptoms were much better, only down side I think I was way under my maintenance so felt flat all week until refeed also i trained the same as I always have 4/5days a week don't no if that makes a difference


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

andymc88 said:


> I think I might try the palaeolithic diet but I've tried keto an found my symptoms were much better, only down side I think I was way under my maintenance so felt flat all week until refeed also i trained the same as I always have 4/5days a week don't no if that makes a difference


I struggled for the first 4 days or so whilst my body adapted and turned to fats and protein for energy. I also became really thristy! But that's all a normal response. I personally have a little dairy to make sure that my body still produces lactase to break down lactose. I was once vegan and when I then had milk boy was I ill!! It took some time for my body to produce enough lactase again. I just have milk in my tea and maybe a bit of cheese but not much. But then that doesn't really affect my tummy.

I also still have cravings for carbs towards the end of the day so either go for some protein or some dried apricots and that usually satisfies me.


----------



## andymc88 (Aug 18, 2011)

Do you no if I should refeed on the first week or wait until the 2nd? And do you know anywhere I can get a bodybuilders example for a caveman diet because the keto I did was a bit messed up


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

andymc88 said:


> Do you no if I should refeed on the first week or wait until the 2nd? And do you know anywhere I can get a bodybuilders example for a caveman diet because the keto I did was a bit messed up


The Paleo diet isn't a keto diet...you can still have carbs e.g. from fruit and veg so refeed isn't necessary. There is a bodybuilding paleo book and can't for the life of me remember who it's by! The author is actually mentioned in Robb Wolfs book but I've lent it to someone. You may have to do some googling for that. But there is definatly some literature on a bodybuilding guide for the Paleo diet  Just make sure that it's reputable


----------



## Guest (Aug 25, 2011)

Katy is right on this one, but I know it as the caveman diet not Paleolithic. Basically it is what us humans should be eating by design. Our diets have become too complicated and faster than our evolution. Google caveman diet and try it for a month and see how you go. But it may mean you stay off the protein shakes.


----------



## CiaranMal1 (Aug 15, 2011)

Sounds like celiac disease I have had for all my life n I only found out after tests n tests wen I was 13 n suffered for all them.years. A camera test and a german specialist diagnosed me with it and I follow the diet and my stomach is fine unless I'm naughty.lol


----------



## andymc88 (Aug 18, 2011)

Thanks everyone I'm going to look into the caveman diet but what will help me keep my muscle mass


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Me and another lad on here have had exactly the same issues mate, with him it turned out to be Almonds that cause it believe it or not. With me l have been doing Keto and it has litterally turned my life around mate, very very little pasta or bread and bang, a million times better..... the wife also suffered and she has done the same.


----------



## andymc88 (Aug 18, 2011)

Yeah a did keto for 4weeks and felt amazing but I struggled to find a good workout and diet plan any tips milky


----------



## PharmaSay (Jun 9, 2010)

If doing the paleo diet with plenty of fats but still struggling for Kcals the addition of properly prepared carbohydrates can really help. I use sourdough bread, sprouted bean/grains and raw milk/cheese and find it much easier to follow than a strict paleo diet. The key is the preperation of normally 'toxic' food with fermentation/sprouting/raw. Sally Fallon has some great books on this kind of eating and builds perfectly ontop of Rob Wolfe's idea's (as suggested by Katy)


----------



## andymc88 (Aug 18, 2011)

You couldn't post a sample of a diet please


----------



## mark44 (Jun 22, 2011)

I also have similar issues. I find i eat certain foods and i bloat, then other times i end up with the ****s. I'm pretty sure i have an intolerance to something. Been to get it checked out by the doc and he just put it down IBS. Which is what they always label it as when they don't know whats up.

I tend to stick to wholegrain foods, brown rice, oats... Also i tend to avoid overly spicy and rich foods with lots of sauces. I find this helps.


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

andymc88 said:


> You couldn't post a sample of a diet please


If it's a Paleo diet that you're wanting an example of then I can post what an average days diet is for me if you want?


----------



## andymc88 (Aug 18, 2011)

Yeah Katy just so I can have the basics or is it difference for male female? Or do you know what a bulking paleolithic diet looks like thanks aswell


----------



## shinobi_85 (Feb 20, 2011)

maybe ibs?? that can have periods of alternating bowel habits....


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

andymc88 said:


> Yeah Katy just so I can have the basics or is it difference for male female? Or do you know what a bulking paleolithic diet looks like thanks aswell


Paleo is the same for men and women...bascially don't eat dairy, legumes and grasses (e.g. wheat etc). However, of course on average men need more calories, especially if bodybuilding! I do still have some dairy to keep my lactase levels up so I'm not strictly Paleo. An example of my daily diet is:

*Morning: *

Tomato juice with water

Tea with milk

Omlette (2 eggs, spinach, baby tomatoes, ham/bacon, mushrooms, seasoning and if I'm feeling naughty some bits of stilton)

Grapefruit

*Lunch:*

Tuna steak (fried) with salad (lettuce, spinach, chopped peppers, finely sliced spring onion, sliced olives and grated carrrot, basil leaves and mixed seeds) with vinegarette (olive oil, cicer vinegar, wholegrain mustard and honey)

*Snack:*

3 dried apricots or half a bannana and/or some nuts

*Dinner:*

Steak/fish with mixed roast veg (peppers, courgette, mushrooms, garlic cloves & tomatoes)

Maybe a glass of red wine

If I have a sweet tooth then a square or two of 70% cocao chocolate

That's my average day but I'm rarely that strict...I like to snack! Usually on a piece of meat! And recently I've taken to a G&T late afternoon!

My basic rule is: just eat meat/fish and veg...with the odd bit of fruit and nuts. By excluding stodgy carbs and legumes you simply have more veg to replace them so e.g. no chip/mash with dinner...eggs not toast for breakfast etc. It's important to keep the good fats up e.g. unheated olive oil, oily fish, nuts and seeds etc

My diet is of course not a bulking diet so you would need to your fats and protien to bulk IMO.

I hope that helps


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

shinobi_85 said:


> maybe ibs?? that can have periods of alternating bowel habits....


The trouble with the diagnosis of 'IBS' though is that it's a name for a cause that doctors can't find e.g. leaky gut syndrome. I was told I had IBS which was a diganosis that proved to be fat load of good in finding a treatment.


----------



## DiggyV (May 6, 2011)

Katy said:


> I've had similar problems (and the awful invasive procedures) and found that the Palaeolithic diet has been the best thing for me. It's a diet based on the food that humans used to eat before agriculture so therefore no grains or dairy. The theory is that agriculture has led to people eating foods that we are not designed to eat e.g. grains. There's a really good book about by Robb Wolf:
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Paleo-Solution-Original-Human-Diet/dp/0982565844
> 
> I found this book so incredibly helpful and informative and easy to read and it explains what we are and what we aren't designed to eat and why.


Was fascinated by this and other threads on Paleo, so have bought the Kindle edition of this book and will be reading it on my daily commute to the Gym each morning...

As have had *ahem* 'issues' since my intake become healthier - which has involved additional carbs - which may explain the problems.

Cheers

D


----------

